# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Командная строка Microsoft Windows

## bago

Всем привет! Вот нашел классную статью по коммандной строке (http://www.samouchitel.com.ua/index....rosoft-windows).
Может кому-то пригодится, мне очень помогла.

----------

